

From Tackles to Tangles: Why Head Hits Wreck Some Athletes’ Brains - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/from-tackles-to-tangles-why-head-hits-wreck-some-athletes-brains

======
Eric_WVGG
“why getting hit in the head wrecks brains” well that could be because the
brain is… inside the head

